# Yamaha yst-sw315



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone own one of these yamaha subs or have any info on them other than general specs that I've found online? I have the oportunity to purchase one of these used to use as a second sub in a large room for around $200 with 4 yamaha sattelite speakers with stands and a yamaha center channel. The seller wants to sell everything as a package deal, though I have no use for the other speakers I really need another sub. So my question is this yamaha sub worth the 200 I would have to pay to get it as a package deal. If it would compliment my current system and is worth around 150 itself I think ill jump on this deal and maybe use the other speakers in a small bedroom or something. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, JD!

Seeing that you can buy the sub new for $300, spending $200 just to get another one doesn't seem like such a good deal. Typically a fair price for a used item is 50% of its original street value, if that.

As how well the 315 will go with your current system, that's impossible to say since you didn't give us any details about your current sub.

That said, the rule of thumb is that multiple subs should be of equal capability. If you add a poor-performing sub to a system with a capable sub, then overall low-frequency performance will be "dumbed down" to that of the lesser sub.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

